
Stop using JSON for configuration files - dwighttk
http://blog.altometrics.com/2015/09/stop-using-json-for-config/
======
sheraz
Tend to agree -- JSON is a bit annoying. What about YAML? I love it for
configs. Two of my favorite devops tools use YAML (docker-compose and ansible)

------
PhilWright
You can always create a simple utility that converts the EDN syntax to JSON.
That way you get the syntax you want with a trivial and correct automatic
conversion.

~~~
adamfrey
Post author here. At the end I mention a tool I created to just that:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/edn-to-json](https://www.npmjs.com/package/edn-
to-json)

